

A Story of a Heisenbug Hunt (2011) - gaoprea
http://jeetworks.org/node/105

======
greenyoda
The author still doesn't understand how "fprintf(stderr, "\n");" could have
changed the behavior, so I doubt he understands the real cause of the bug. A
test for floating point equality may not give you the result you expect, but
it is most certainly deterministic: if you compare the same two floating point
numbers (i.e., the same sequences of bits that represent two floating point
numbers), the hardware will give you exactly the same result each time. So
there was something in the program that caused a _different_ floating point
result to be computed under some circumstances.

